# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Helsingin metron koerata

## Rattivaunu

Kuten tunnettua, hyvin pian toukokuun 1969 myönteisen metropäätöksen jälkeen alettiin rakentaa nk. koerataa metrovarikolta Herttoniemen suuntaan suunnilleen Susitien kohdalle. Ensimmäinen koejuna, vaunupari M1+M2, saapui Helsinkiin vuoden 1971 marraskuussa.

Mitä Missä Milloin -kirjan vuoden 1973 vuosikerrassa sivulla 49 kerrotaan, että koerata otettiin käyttöön 4.5.1972. Suuri yleisö pääsi tutustumaan omakohtaisesti metroon Helsinki-päivänä 12.6.

Jussi Iltasen paljon kiinnostusta herättäneessä metroartikkelissa kerrotaan, että "tammikuussa 1972 ensimmäistä metrovaunuparia kokeiltiin Roihupellon vaunuhallin ja Herttoniemen Susitien välisellä koeradalla. Toukokuussa koerataa ajettiin ensimmäisen kerran kuusivaunuisella junalla..."

4.5.1972 on siis koeradan virallinen käyttöönottoajankohta. Onkohan radalla liikennöity paljonkin jo tuota ennen, jopa edellisen vuoden puolella? Toisessa ketjussa Compact muistelee matkustaneensa Helsingin metrolla jo vuonna 1971.

----------


## Albert

> 4.5.1972 on siis koeradan virallinen käyttöönottoajankohta. Onkohan radalla liikennöity paljonkin jo tuota ennen, jopa edellisen vuoden puolella? Toisessa ketjussa Compact muistelee matkustaneensa Helsingin metrolla jo vuonna 1971.


Selasin Hesarin suurta nelisivuista metroartikkelikokonaisuutta lauantailta syyskuun 29 päivältä 1973. Koeradasta kerrotaan, että:
_on ollut käytössä marraskuusta 1971._
Tuohan nyt ei välttämättä mitään todista, eikä kerro, että miten käytössä. Tiedämme myös, että toimittajat tarvittaessa kirjoittavat "mitä sattuu". 
Omat muistot eivät tässä asiassa auta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Marraskuusta 1971 alkaen se on ollut ainakin sellaisessa käytössä, että sitä pitkin on Valmetilta tuodut koejunat siirretty satamaradan ylittävältä sillalta varikolle.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Koeradasta tuli nyt myös pari Albertin kuvaa galleriaan.

Voisiko joku asiaa paremmin tunteva hieman kertoa, mihin ja miten koerataa käytettiin? 

Ymmärtääkseni radalla koeajettiin varsin pitkään Valmetin vaunuja. Mitä radalla tuolloin tehtiin?

Rata oli käsittääkseni myös yleisöajelukäytössä. Paljonko tällaista käyttöä oli?

Käytettiinkö rataa myös kuljettajakoulutuksessa, vai toteutettiinko kuljettajakoulutus vasta kun varsinaista metrorataa oli valmistunut jo enemmän?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ymmärtääkseni radalla koeajettiin varsin pitkään Valmetin vaunuja. Mitä radalla tuolloin tehtiin?


Minun ymmärtääkseni radalla testattiin vaunujen teknisiä ratkaisuja. Radan 3 Valmetn valmistamaa prototyyppivaunupariahan eivät olleet identtisiä. Automaattiohjaus oli vain yksi monista asioita joita testattiin. 




> Rata oli käsittääkseni myös yleisöajelukäytössä. Paljonko tällaista käyttöä oli?


Minun tietääkseni vain Helsinki-päivänä 1972 olisi ollut varsinaisella koeajoradalla kaikille avoin yleisöajelu. Muina mahdollisina kertoina vain erikseen kutsutuille VIP-henkilöille ja lehdistölle tms. Myöhemmin, taisi olla v 1979, kun ensimmäiset sarjavalmisteiset junat oli toimitettu, ja Hakaniemen asema käytännössä valmis, järjestettiin ainakin yksi kaikile avoin yleisöajelutilaisuus Hakaniemen ja Herttoniemen välillä. Olin itse mukana silloin.




> Käytettiinkö rataa myös kuljettajakoulutuksessa, vai toteutettiinko kuljettajakoulutus vasta kun varsinaista metrorataa oli valmistunut jo enemmän?


Varsinaisen koeradan aikana ei vielä HKL:n metrokuljettajia koulutettu, vaan sitä ajoivat vain Metrotoimiston tai Valmetin testikuljettajat. Metrohan siirtyi Metrotoimistolta HKL:n omistukseen vasta 1980-luvun puolella.

t. Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

Koerata tarkoittaa käytännössä samaa kuin varsinaisen ratalinjan osuus metrovarikon läntisen yhdysraiteen tulovaihteen ja Susitien välillä + läntinen yhdysraide varikolle. 

Koeradalla testattiin Valmetin ja Strömbergin vuosina 1971 - 72 valmistuneita koejunia M1+M2, M3+M4 ja M5+M6. Vaunu M1 tuhoutui käyttökelvottomaksi jo tammikuussa 1973. Tulipalon syy oli vaunuun vedetyn ylimääräisen sähkökaapelin ylikuumeneminen varikolla. Vaunu M2 kytkettiin sittemmin jonkin toisen koevaunun kanssa "sekapariksi", ehkäpä yhdistelmäksi M2+M3. Myöhemmin valokuvissa esiintyykin koejuna, jonka toisessa vaunussa on avattavat sivuikkunat ja toisessa ei. Kuusivaunuinen koejuna on ollut mahdollista nähdä liikenteessä näin ollen lähinnä vuonna 1972. M2 on sittemmin muutettu tunneliprofiilinmittausvaunuksi ja koejunien vaunuparit olivat siitä lähtien M3+M4 ja M5+M6.

Kaikista ensimmäisen kerran metrojuna on liikkunut Tampereella. Strömbergin palkkalistoilla ollut sähköteknikko Seppo Uusikumpu sai luvan olla "kaikista ensimmäinen metrojunankuljettaja". Helsingissä hän opetti ajamaan Eino Poutiaista, josta tuli samalla ensimmäinen Helsingin koeradalla metroa ajanut henkilö.

1970-luvulla koejunia ajettiin myös automaattiajolla. Miltei aina ohjaamossa istui kuitenkin mies ikään kuin varalla.

1980-luvun alun kuljettajakursseilta valmistui junanvalvojia. Nimike juontaa juurensa automaattiajosuunnitelmien aikakauteen. Sittemmin nimike muutettiin metrojunankuljettajaksi.

Todettakoon, että metron nykyinen koestusraide varikkoalueen luoteispuolella on täysin eri asia kuin muinainen koerata. Koestusraiteelta on yhteys valtakunnalliselle rataverkolle entistä satamaradan linjausta pitkin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kaikista ensimmäisen kerran metrojuna on liikkunut Tampereella. Strömbergin palkkalistoilla ollut sähköteknikko Seppo Uusikumpu sai luvan olla "kaikista ensimmäinen metrojunankuljettaja". Helsingissä hän opetti ajamaan Eino Poutiaista, josta tuli samalla ensimmäinen Helsingin koeradalla metroa ajanut henkilö.


Muistan että 1970-luvun alussa (1971 tai 72) säilytettiin Strömbergin tehtaiden sivuraiteella Pitäjänmäessä jokin protosarjan junista. Osaako kukaan sanoa, missä vaiheessa niiden "elinkaarta" kuului visiitti Pitskussa?

t.Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Muistan että 1970-luvun alussa (1971 tai 72) säilytettiin Strömbergin tehtaiden sivuraiteella Pitäjänmäessä jokin protosarjan junista. Osaako kukaan sanoa, missä vaiheessa niiden "elinkaarta" kuului visiitti Pitskussa?


Ainakin aivan ensimmäinen Sm1-juna on viettänyt joskus vuonna 1968 elämäänsä kuvaamallasi tavalla. Metrojunan Pitäjänmäki-vaiheesta en aiemmin olekaan kuullut. Kaikki lisäinformaatio on tervetullutta, jos sellaista vain on.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ainakin aivan ensimmäinen Sm1-juna on viettänyt joskus vuonna 1968 elämäänsä kuvaamallasi tavalla. Metrojunan Pitäjänmäki-vaiheesta en aiemmin olekaan kuullut. Kaikki lisäinformaatio on tervetullutta, jos sellaista vain on.


Olin harjoittelijana Römpällä ja palanut vaunun raato oli silloin Römpän raiteella Pitskussa. Jäljellä oli suunnilleen vain lattialevy, jonka alla olivat telit. Seinistä oli jäljellä vaihtelevan korkuisia alareunoja. En muista, oliko tuolloin muita vaunuja Römpällä. Voi olla, että minulla on joku valokuva tuolta ajalta - jos ylipäätään uskalsin kuvata tehtaan aitojen sisällä.

Työni muuten oli koota Sr1-vetureiden elektroniikkakomponentteja. Olen siis omakätisesti ollut tekemässä sähkövetureita Suomeen.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## ultrix

> Kaikista ensimmäisen kerran metrojuna on liikkunut Tampereella. Strömbergin palkkalistoilla ollut sähköteknikko Seppo Uusikumpu sai luvan olla "kaikista ensimmäinen metrojunankuljettaja". Helsingissä hän opetti ajamaan Eino Poutiaista, josta tuli samalla ensimmäinen Helsingin koeradalla metroa ajanut henkilö.


Mielenkiintoista. Millaista osuutta metrolla ajettiin? Käytännössähän metron testiraide ei voine olla ollut kovin pitkä Valmetin tehdasalueella.




> Todettakoon, että metron nykyinen koestusraide varikkoalueen luoteispuolella on täysin eri asia kuin muinainen koerata. Koestusraiteelta on yhteys valtakunnalliselle rataverkolle entistä satamaradan linjausta pitkin.


Minkälaiseen "koestukseen" koestusraidetta on käytetty ja milloin, ja käytetäänkö raidetta yhä mainittuun tarkoitukseen, vai vain lättähattujen metroyhteensopivuuden testaamiseen?  :Smile:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Olin harjoittelijana Römpällä ja palanut vaunun raato oli silloin Römpän raiteella Pitskussa. Jäljellä oli suunnilleen vain lattialevy, jonka alla olivat telit. Seinistä oli jäljellä vaihtelevan korkuisia alareunoja. En muista, oliko tuolloin muita vaunuja Römpällä.


Palaneesta vaunusta on vaunut.org:ssa J. Rauhalan ottama ainutlaatuinen kuva. Anteron näkemässä tilanteessa vaurioituneen vaunun purkaminen oli näköjään edennyt jo varsin pitkälle.

Enpä usko, että koejunien vaunuja on kovin monta kertaa liikuteltu metron alueelta pois ja takaisin, koska siihen aikaan ei ollut olemassa yhdysraidetta. Vaunujen tuominen tehtaaltakin edellytti koko lailla vaativaa nosto-operaatiota satamaradalta metron sillalle linjausten risteämiskohdassa.

Ultrixille pikaisesti koestusraiteesta sen verran, että ko. raidetta on käytetty tähän päivään saakka sen valmistumisesta alkaen. Siellä tehdään sellaisia kalustoteknisiä koeajoja, joita ei ole mielekästä lähteä suorittamaan ratalinjalle muun liikenteen sekaan. Foorumille rekisteröityneet metron tekniikkaan syvällisemmin perehtyneet voinevat valottaa asiaa käytännön esimerkein. Itse koestusraiteelle ei ole virtakiskon ulottumarajoitusten takia asiaa kovinkaan monenlaisella "vieraalla" kalustolla, kuten lättähatuilla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olin harjoittelijana Römpällä ja palanut vaunun raato oli silloin Römpän raiteella Pitskussa. Jäljellä oli suunnilleen vain lattialevy, jonka alla olivat telit. Seinistä oli jäljellä vaihtelevan korkuisia alareunoja. En muista, oliko tuolloin muita vaunuja Römpällä. Voi olla, että minulla on joku valokuva tuolta ajalta - jos ylipäätään uskalsin kuvata tehtaan aitojen sisällä.


Saattaa olla tuo palanut vaunu, koska se oli pressun peittämä. Metrojuna näkyi selvästi rantaradan junien ikkunasta. Tuotiinko Pitskuun myös tulipalorungon toinen ehjänä säilynyt vaunu?

t. Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tuotiinko Pitskuun myös tulipalorungon toinen ehjänä säilynyt vaunu?


Ei kai sekään täysin mahdotonta ole. Mutta miksi olisi tuotu? Joka tapauksessa M2 on liikkunut noin vuonna 1974-75 yhdessä jonkun toisen vaunun kanssa muodostaen sekaparin. Toisen osapuolen olen arvellut olevan M3. On olemassa useita valokuvia, joissa sekapari näkyy. Portaalissa vaunut.org on nähtävillä Jorma Rauhalan kuvia, joista esimerkkinä vaikkapa tämä. Kuva on otettu 13.4.1975. Kuvaan liittyvässä keskustelussakin sekapari tuntuu monelle olevan uusi asia.
Sekaparin olemassaolemisen kannalta paras todiste on kirjassa Helsingin pitäjä 2001 Helsinge sivulla 5 julkaistu kuva, jossa esiintyy yhdestä vaunuparista koostuva juna, jonka länsipään vaunu on M2 (tunnus näkyy) ja toinen vaunu on ilman tuuletusikkunoita oleva vaunu. Taustalla näkyy loppukeväällä 1974 valmistunut HKL:n Sisu / Autokori -merkkinen linja-auto.

Valokuvia muuten kannattaa hyödyntää todistusaineistona aina, kun mahdollista. Myös useat taustoilla näkyvät yksityiskohdat, kuten linja-auton vuosimalli ja linja-autossa esiintyvä tariffikilpi, auttavat ajankohdan määrittämisessä. Mainitsemassani kuvassa tariffikilpenä esiintyy E-kirjain oranssilla taustalla. Tämä kilpityyppi korvattiin muunlaisella vuoden 1975 alkupuolella.

----------


## Albert

> Saattaa olla tuo palanut vaunu, koska se oli pressun peittämä. Metrojuna näkyi selvästi rantaradan junien ikkunasta.


M1 Strömbergillä 21.4.1973

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> M1 Strömbergillä 21.4.1973


Juuri sehän se oli. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

> M1 Strömbergillä 21.4.1973


Kiitos Albertille erinomaisen ainutkertaisen kuvan julkaisemisesta!

----------


## Saaresi

En tiedä liittyykö tämä kovinkaan paljon aiheeseen, mutta Helsingin metron koeradastakin esitettiin kolmea eri variaatiota. Yksi niistä olisi muistaakseni ulottunut jopa Viikinmäelle asti.

Tekniset vaatimukset jo M1-M6:ssä olivat korkeat, joten niihinkin lyötiin varmaa ja hyväksi todettua tekniikkaa. Tästä esimerkkinä mm. luistonestolaitteet (sekä sähköjarru.) Sähköjarru tosin toimi tehokkaasti vain jarrutusalueella 80km/h-25km/h. 25km/h jälkeen alkoi paineilmalevyjarru tulemaan mukaan sitä myöten, kun sähköjarrun teho aleni. Kiskojarrua koejunissa ei jostain syystä ollut. Seisontajarruna toimi myös paineilmajarru, mutta seisontajarrua käytettäessä eivät jokaisen akselin jarrut olleet toiminnassa, vaan muistaakseni vain yhden telin yhden akselin. Koejunissa oli chopper-toiminnolla ohjattu tasavirtamoottori, kun taas M100/M200:ssa moottorit käyvätkin jo vaihtovirralla taajuusmuuttajaohjauksessa.

Koejuniin Metrotoimisto vaati myös releellä toimivan ovisummerin. Siitä ei ole enempää tietoa, liekö M100-tyylinen?

Yhden vaunuparin vain toisessa vaunussa oli paineilmakompressori, joka loi paineet kummallekkin vaunulle. Koejunan maksimipituus oli vain 3-vaunuparia, kun M100:ssa tai M200:ssa junan maksimivaunuparimäärä on 6.

Kuten varmasti on jo mainittu, Koejunissa oli ATC-tyyppinen kulunvalvonta/automaatiojärjestelmä, ja niitä voitiin ajaa käsin ATC päällä vain 15km/h (varikkoajo) tai 40km/h (tilapäinen ajo). Koejunan maksimikiihtyvyydeksi oltiin ilmoitettu 1.2ms/s2 ja maksimihidastavuudeksi 1.3ms/s2.

Automaattiajoa varten oli koejuniin syötetty kaksi eri tehoporrasta, kun käsinajaessa niitä oli kolme. ATC:n ollessa toiminnassa ja käsinajaessa juna kiihtyi vain kakkosportaan tehon sallimalla tavalla. Ajaessa missä tilanteessa vaan käsin, oli turvalaitteen "tattia" painettava koko ajan pohjassa. Saamien käsitysteni mukaan juna laukaisi välittömästi paineilmajarrut, jos junanvalvoja irroitti otteensa tatista kesken ajon.

Muokataan nyt vielä kerran;

Nokkajunathan kuuluivat Metrotoimistolle aikavälillä 1977-1979, kunnes nekin luovutettiin HKL:lle.
Siitä on muuten kuvakin juurikin tuolta aikaväliltä, kun jokin nokkajuna seisoo Siilitien puulaiturilla. Kuva on ohjaamosta. Kuvaa zoomaillessani pystyin erottamaan ajopöydästä valomerkin "automaattiajo", josta voikin päätellä, että myös nokkajunilla testailtiin automaattiajoa ja ATC-laitteistoa. En tiedä yhtään testauksen motiivia, kai Metrotoimisto halusi kokeilla tätä laitteistoa vielä kerran uudemmassa prototyyppijunasarjassaan, koska M100 oli siihen aikaan jo sellainen harppaus kohti tulevaisuuteen, mm. moottorien ohjaustekniikassa. Kyseisen kuvan nokkajunan ohjaamo erosi hyvinkin paljon sen nykyisestä olemassaolostaan. Ohjaamossa oli vipuja hyvinkin erilaisissa paikoissa, kuin nykyään ja ohjaamon valoilmaisimet ja nopeusmittarikin olivat tyystin erilaiset, kuin nykyään.

Voi myös olla, että nämä laitteistot asennettiin vain pintapuolin, testauksen varalta, sikäli Metrotoimisto olisi tahtonut niitä vielä testailla.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Hyvää tietoa! Kiitos! Koejunista kun ei tahdo mistään löytyä kunnolla tietoa.
Onko kenelläkään arvon foorumilaisella kirjaa 1982 Helsingin Metro tai in english 1982 The Helsinki Metro? Nimittäin tuossa kirjasessa sivulla 38 on kuva Nokkajunasta Kulosaaren sillalla. Mielenkiintoiseksi kuvan tekee eräs yksityiskohta, eli yhdessä Nokkajunan vaunussa olevat kummalliset keskimmäiset ovet! Mitkä ne oikein ovat? Eivät mielestäni koejunan oviltakaan täysin näytä. Tietääkö kukaan?

----------


## TheKraken

> Minkälaiseen "koestukseen" koestusraidetta on käytetty ja milloin, ja käytetäänkö raidetta yhä mainittuun tarkoitukseen, vai vain lättähattujen metroyhteensopivuuden testaamiseen?


Piti tämmöinen kaivella tuota vanhempien topiccien joukosta, kun osui silmään ja kerran osaan vähän asiaan vastata. Tuossa siis tästä uudesta varikon luoteispuolella olevasta koestusradasta kyse. Tuota rataa käytetään nykyään, sekä junien että kuljettajien, koeajoon. Pituutta on aika tarkalleen sen verran että junan ehtii kiihdyttää täyteen vauhtiin ja tehdä sulavan sekä turvallisen jarrutuksen. Radan varrelta löytyy myös nopeudenmittauspiste.

----------


## Saaresi

Juu, ja siellä siis testataan pakkojarrut säännöllisesti ajamalla päin punaista, tai siis päin poikkeusopastetta. Koestusraidetta käytetään myös varikon sisäisiin raiteidenvaihtotarpeisiin.

----------


## karihoo

Ollessani bussinkuljettajakurssilla silloisessa Helsingin Liikennealan Ammattioppilaitoksessa talvella 2003 meidätkin vietiin "testaamaan" metroa koeradalle ja satuimme sillä kertaa olemaan ensimmäinen kurssi joka pääsi ajamaan 200-sarjalaisella. Täytyy sanoa, että oli erittäin mieleenpainuva kokemus ajaa itse ja kokea se "kahvan voima" (kiihtyvyys oli huima).

----------


## Compact

> Kuten tunnettua, hyvin pian toukokuun 1969 myönteisen metropäätöksen jälkeen alettiin rakentaa nk. koerataa metrovarikolta Herttoniemen suuntaan suunnilleen Susitien kohdalle. Ensimmäinen koejuna, vaunupari M1+M2, saapui Helsinkiin vuoden 1971 marraskuussa.


Metron 25-vuotisjuhlakirjan "Juhlat" liitteenä olevassa DVD:ssä on julkaistu mielenkiintoisia sanomalehtileikkeitä.

Nykyisen metrolinjan ensimmäiset lapioniskut tapahtuivat vuonna 1967 eli nyt 26 vuotiaan metron rakentaminen alkoi jo 41 vuotta sitten.




> Metroväylän alustaa valmiina 900 metriä Herttoniemessä.
> Kaupungin rakennusvirasto on tehnyt varsinaisten tietöiden ohella myös metroa: louhinta-, maanleikkaus-, pengerrys- ja massanvaihtotöitä Itäväylällä Viikintien risteysalueella. Työt on tehty valtuuston päätöksen nojalla vaikka metron rakentamispäätöstä ei vielä olekaan. Kokonaiskustannukset ovat olleet 532.000 markkaa, jotka on otettu metronsuunnittelutoimistolle varattujen määrärahojen säästöistä.

----------


## Metrovaari

> Mielenkiintoista. Millaista osuutta metrolla ajettiin? Käytännössähän metron testiraide ei voine olla ollut kovin pitkä Valmetin tehdasalueella.


Ensimmäiset metrit, noin 5-10, ajoin metrovaunuparia Valmetin lentokonetehtaan pihalla syksyllä 1971. Matka oli lyhyt koska virransyttö tapahtui, virtakiskon puuttuessa,vain joustavaa kaapelia käyttäen. Olivat kuitenkin ensimmäiset metrit suomessa toimivaa metrojunaa ohjaamosta ajettuna. Opetin  Helsingin Metron ensinmäisen kuljettajan, Eino Poutiaisen (Ei SMP-politiikko), käyttämään hallintalaitteita myöhemmin syksyllä metron koeradalla Roihupellossa.

----------


## APH

Tuli nyt mieleen, että onko missään olemassa videomateriaalia koejunalla ajosta? Olisi mielenkiintoista esimerkiksi kuulla sen äänimaailmaa ja muutenkin nähdä sen liikkuvan.
Voisi kuvitella, että ainakin valmistuessaan ja sen jälkeen tällaista materiaalia olisi kuvattu paljonkin, mutta eri asia on, kuinka paljon sitä on tänä päivänä sitten saatavilla.

----------


## Paaplo

> Tuli nyt mieleen, että onko missään olemassa videomateriaalia koejunalla ajosta? Olisi mielenkiintoista esimerkiksi kuulla sen äänimaailmaa ja muutenkin nähdä sen liikkuvan.
> Voisi kuvitella, että ainakin valmistuessaan ja sen jälkeen tällaista materiaalia olisi kuvattu paljonkin, mutta eri asia on, kuinka paljon sitä on tänä päivänä sitten saatavilla.


En tiedä mitä tarkoitat, mutta automaattimetron koeajosta löytyy seuraava pätkä https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=942Q6TZI7RU

----------


## APH

> En tiedä mitä tarkoitat, mutta automaattimetron koeajosta löytyy seuraava pätkä https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=942Q6TZI7RU


Koejunalla viittasin siis aivan ensimmäiseen junaan, M1-M6.

----------


## Jolittn

> Tuli nyt mieleen, että onko missään olemassa videomateriaalia koejunalla ajosta? Olisi mielenkiintoista esimerkiksi kuulla sen äänimaailmaa ja muutenkin nähdä sen liikkuvan.
> Voisi kuvitella, että ainakin valmistuessaan ja sen jälkeen tällaista materiaalia olisi kuvattu paljonkin, mutta eri asia on, kuinka paljon sitä on tänä päivänä sitten saatavilla.


Ylen vuonna 1985 valmistuneessa Metro tuo, metro vie -dokumentissa (jonka sävy on muuten varsin kriittinen) on n. puolen minuutin pätkä koejunan koeajoista huhtikuun 1972 lopulta. Valitettavasti selostus peittää äänet aika pahasti, mutta kyllä siitä jotain kuulee. Videolla näkyy myös junan sisustaa. 

LINKKI kyseiseen kohtaan

----------

